
Who killed Cyanogen? - saycheese
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/10/19/cyanogen_and_monopolies/
======
mtgx
tl;dr Greed + the backstabbing of a good partner in order to get a potentially
"better" (bigger) partner.

